

Eric Drexler: How to Understand Everything (and Why) - MikeCapone
http://metamodern.com/2009/05/17/how-to-understand-everything-and-why/

======
jsomers
_In a follow-on post, I plan to say more about the method of study that I’ve
found effective. I got rolling with the new journal sections of the MIT
libraries, but today, the internet should serve even better._

 _That_ may turn out to be the more valuable post -- I hope to see it on the
front page here whenever it's ready.

